# will cervelo change to BB30 for 2010?



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

wondering as I am going to be getting a cervelo next year


----------



## Focusfire (Aug 11, 2009)

Just spoke to a Cervelo dealer. All things will remain the same except for color apparently.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks


----------

